# Patch of Bermuda Different Color



## DesertLawn (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey everyone, first time posting about my lawn. About a month and a half ago a part of the lawn started turning more of a lime green compared to the rest of the lawn. The only thing I can think of is that I used silt to level that area before I knew much about lawn care. Could that be causing the discoloration? Anyway here are some images of the area. 



Close up shot


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

The closeup looks like common Bermuda. Is the rest of the yard common?


----------



## DesertLawn (Jul 4, 2018)

I believe it's all common but I'm not sure. These houses were built about 12 years ago and I'm not sure what the developer/previous owners did.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Can you get a close up of the dark green area? Two reasons I ask: 1. It will help determine if you have two different types of Bermuda. 2. If you are getting your common Bermuda that deep of a green I need to get on your program.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I believe you said you filled/leveled the area that is a lighter green.

Could it be you used "soil/fill" that is very different than the rest of your soil and have now created an area that holds water and nutrients different than the rest of the yard?

This is what the folks I have spoken with have warned me about in the use of sand on top of most soils that aren't sandy to begin with. It changes the "environment" and you now have two different lawns with very different characteristics. I was told to always try to use soil similar to what you have for all leveling and fill.

Just sharing what I've been told.


----------



## DesertLawn (Jul 4, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Can you get a close up of the dark green area? Two reasons I ask: 1. It will help determine if you have two different types of Bermuda. 2. If you are getting your common Bermuda that deep of a green I need to get on your program.


I'll try to get a close up of the dark green areas. 
One thing I did notice is the lime green area is full of stolons. I'm wondering if that is causing the difference in color/texture.


----------



## DesertLawn (Jul 4, 2018)

Smokindog said:


> I believe you said you filled/leveled the area that is a lighter green.
> 
> Could it be you used "soil/fill" that is very different than the rest of your soil and have now created an area that holds water and nutrients different than the rest of the yard?
> 
> ...


Yeah, there was an area of the yard that had like a mini swale so I filled it with silt (a couple of people recommended it for leveling). The area where the lawn is a different color is one of the main areas that I filled. I also wonder if that's causing the difference in color


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

That would be my bet!


DesertLawn said:


> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> > I believe you said you filled/leveled the area that is a lighter green.
> ...


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

How would you fix an issue like this? Could topdressing and core aerating help get the soil a bit more consistent?


----------



## DesertLawn (Jul 4, 2018)

Here's some close ups of the darker area.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

It looks very similar. Looks like @Smokindog is onto something. How do get it so deep green? Iron?


----------



## DesertLawn (Jul 4, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> It looks very similar. Looks like @Smokindog is onto something. How do get it so deep green? Iron?


I don't do too much just the monthly fertilizer application. Usually ammonium sulfate and from time to time I'll use milorganite or a more balanced fert like a triple 16. I've used ironite in granular form once and have yet to use any liquid iron.

Does anyone know how I can amend the soil in that area if that is indeed the case?


----------

